# P'cola pier 9-9



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Ailey just caught a 12 lb king on a Penn 450 w/8lb test! On a scimitar rod!


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, date should be 9-8 and Bailey not ailey!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Few more weeks til the fatties start coming into the bay.... ooooohh Baby!!!!! O*D*W


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

nice job bailey.im sure ill hear about it at school monday


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Fish actually weighed 13.2lbs after sitting in the cooler for 2hrs so it probably weighed 14lbs


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

nice what was it caught on?


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

i wasnt even fishing for kings at the moment i put half a cigar minnow on to catch remora and as soon as it hit the water he came up and ate it


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

KingFishin613 said:


> i put half a cigar minnow on to catch remora


:blink: Must have been SLOW.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

i caught one a month ago about that size on my 450 too, but i was using 15lbs test braid on a gotcha. feels like a shark when they take off!


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

PAWGhunter said:


> :blink: Must have been SLOW.


The spanish were there the whole time and i saw 3 kings the first hour i was there i just wasnt in the mood to fish for king at the time so i wanted to kill some remora cause they always fun and i ended up with a king =p


----------

